# Solved: sims 2 for mac won't load, o.k. system requirements met



## stuart garber (Dec 30, 2007)

imac 5.1 loads cd into i mac, reader reads all files, shows the files and icons in box on screen, says just drag the sims 2 folder into hardrive. when doing that, message comes up to please free up space on hardrive. says zero megabytes space is available at top of sims message. the i mac says it has 96 gigs of free space at of 160. there's more free space here than an entire new computer, totally empty. i went in to the macs system profiler, and all the system specs listed is way better than the system requirements on the box. i also ran the macs disk permission diagnostics, everything is perfect, all permissions for reading and writing on to disks are on. this is dvd version of sims 2 for mac, and i have a dvd reader, etc. op system osx 10.4.11 2ghz intel core 2 duo 1 gig memory vram 128mb has 512mb in 0, and 512 in 1. about 99 gigs of 160 are free on hardrive ati radeonx 1600 card.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I will get this one moved to the mac forum for better assistance.


----------



## stuart garber (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks for moving my question to mac forum. this sims 2 disk was right out of box, bought at apple store in danbury, ct.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

not to be insulting here... but did you drag it to the CD instead of the Applications folder?


----------



## stuart garber (Dec 30, 2007)

dragged it over to the mac hd icon on desktop. i am typing this on my dell pc which i am used to. the mac is my daughters, don't worry about insulting me, i am not used to her machine.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think that's why, I don't think you can install it on the HD icon. If you press the Apple Key, Shift Key and the A button at the same time, it should pop up with the Applications folder (if not, go to the top menu and click on Go > Applications). Then drag the folder into the Applications folder. That should work.


----------



## stuart garber (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks. did something similar, right clicked (i'm still a pc guy) the hd icon, chose applications, opened that, got all icons in one box showing. then dragged the sims 2 icon in. it's working. wonder if i have to drag the seperate aspyr folder in also, haven't done that yet, and game is working.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up:

Not too sure on the other folder, but should be no harm in copying that over too.

You can mark your thread solved by going to Thread Tools on top of this page.


----------

